# Identify this fish



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey all, sorry about not having a pic here, my camera is not uploading at the moment, so I will try to describe this fish. Any help or a point in the right direction would be awesome. 
This fish is still a juvie, maybe 2.5 inches. It has a white bottom lip, a greyish hap-shaped body, but you can see hints of green/tourqouise in certain light conditions. Cant remember exactly what the fins look like, but I want to say they were orange or yellowish.
Once again, I know thats kind of vague, but any help would be great.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds like a â€œwhite lipped orange finâ€


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, I did try looking through the profiles, both Africans and New world and couldnt find anything that looked similar. Was hoping that it sounded somewhat familiar to someone.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

You may try victorian...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... php?cat=16


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

I looked through those, nothing I could find looked close. I will see if I can get my camera working when I get home and hopefully post a picture.


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, camera is still not working, but on closer inspection now that I am home, the lower portion of his body is getting a reddish tint, and the circle around his eye is also reddish. There is a black spot on the dorsal fin. Everything else as mentioned originally. The more I look at him the more I want to say South/Central American...any ideas?


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

Finally got my camera working, here are a few pics of the fish. You cant really see it in the pictures, but this fish does get a reddish tint to the lower half of its body sometimes, and a faint horizontal black stripe throught the middle of its body.

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc17 ... 010369.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc17 ... 010364.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc17 ... 010295.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc17 ... 010290.jpg


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

No one knows what this fish is? :-?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

_Tilapia snyderae_


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome :thumb: I checked out some pics and that looks like what it is.


----------

